# How did you switch your puppy?



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

So I've read some books and websites (longed or the "raw food ranch" after all the rave reviews here, but I guess I'll have to wait!), priced some sources, talked it over with the hubbie, and we're going to make the switch to raw!

Wahoo! Now begins the 40 million questions I'll have as I get started and get the hang of things!

So here goes...

Juno is almost 5 months now. She's just on kibble (Solid Gold). I figure there are three ways to switch her to raw:

-- just switch her (stop kibble one day start raw the next)
-- fast her for 24 hours and then switch her
-- fade out the kibble; fade in the raw

What did you do for your puppy? What worked well for the transition? What didn't?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Forgot to say... we're not trying to figure out if she has any allergies....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have any advice for you, seeing as I am in the same _exact_ position as you but I just wanted to wish you good luck... Oh, and tell you that you're puppy is adorable from your icon!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I say do at least a 12 hour fast and start with one protein source, chicken, without skin to start. 
I'll share my experience...Onyx was 6 months and going thru her first of three bouts of Panostietis. I researched diet and decided RAW was what we would try. I didn't feed them in the am and at the night time feeding I gave her and 2 yr Kacie a chix leg 1/4 for their first meal, I did leave the skin on. I ran in the house to grab my camera and Onyx had it gone! I had no problems at all with the switch, other than the normal pudding poo that goes with the changeover. It stopped after a couple of days. 
Because of the economy, I am now having a hard time getting the beeef meat grind I normally feed, fewer people are buying beef, so the processor has nothing to make into dog food. I am using a pork grind now, and Onyx has sensitivities to chicken, so it is getting to be harder to find cheap resources. I think the transition is easier than finding the food to feed without going broke. Good luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The dogs/puppies I have switched were all done cold turkey. They got kibble for dinner the night before and raw the next morning. Younger puppies (8-10 weeks) I would grind for a few days until they got used to the raw. Older puppies (3 months) I just introduced the raw chicken like I did the adults I switched. I usually used leg quarters or backs. Then I would introduce turkey necks, beef heart, eggs, eventually beef liver and last the pork necks.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I switched my dogs (who were 2 at the time) cold turkey. They ate kibble for dinner and the next morning had a raw meal.

Even though you aren't testing for any food allergies, I would still keep your pup on the same protein source, whatever you choose, for a week or so until she gets used to a raw diet - and then add new meats one at a time. Some dogs have issues with too much variety too fast.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDI don't have any advice for you, seeing as I am in the same _exact_ position as you but I just wanted to wish you good luck... Oh, and tell you that you're puppy is adorable from your icon!


Thanks! I'll tell Juno you said so!

Good luck to you too... I hope the switch goes well.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI say do at least a 12 hour fast and start with one protein source, chicken, without skin to start.
> I'll share my experience...Onyx was 6 months and going thru her first of three bouts of Panostietis. I researched diet and decided RAW was what we would try. I didn't feed them in the am and at the night time feeding I gave her and 2 yr Kacie a chix leg 1/4 for their first meal, I did leave the skin on. I ran in the house to grab my camera and Onyx had it gone! I had no problems at all with the switch, other than the normal pudding poo that goes with the changeover. It stopped after a couple of days.
> Because of the economy, I am now having a hard time getting the beeef meat grind I normally feed, fewer people are buying beef, so the processor has nothing to make into dog food. I am using a pork grind now, and Onyx has sensitivities to chicken, so it is getting to be harder to find cheap resources. I think the transition is easier than finding the food to feed without going broke. Good luck!


You are so dedicated to me sticking it out in spite of the rising costs. It must be tough when you can't use chicken!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RhenaThanks! I'll tell Juno you said so!
> 
> Good luck to you too... I hope the switch goes well.


Thanks!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthThe dogs/puppies I have switched were all done cold turkey. They got kibble for dinner the night before and raw the next morning. Younger puppies (8-10 weeks) I would grind for a few days until they got used to the raw. Older puppies (3 months) I just introduced the raw chicken like I did the adults I switched. I usually used leg quarters or backs. Then I would introduce turkey necks, beef heart, eggs, eventually beef liver and last the pork necks.


Thanks for all the specifics! This is really handy information....


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03I switched my dogs (who were 2 at the time) cold turkey. They ate kibble for dinner and the next morning had a raw meal.
> 
> Even though you aren't testing for any food allergies, I would still keep your pup on the same protein source, whatever you choose, for a week or so until she gets used to a raw diet - and then add new meats one at a time. Some dogs have issues with too much variety too fast.


Thanks for the tip about the protein sources!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! Looks like we'll be doing cold turkey based on all the advice here (she usually fasts for at least 12 hours every night, so that takes care of that) -- use up the kibble, which will give us time to order some bulk raw meats!

This is great information! I'm sure I'll be back here many, many times as we start on this diet.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm bad - I know. I AM working on getting the site back up ... really I am!!









Ok, so here's my advice.

Cold turkey - use up your kibble (or donate it if you are ready to switch).

Stick with ONE protein source - even if you aren't worried about allergies. Some dogs don't start off well with a whole bunch of variety but some do. And since there's no harm in starting slow I always suggest it (except for weaning puppies).

When I brought Mauser home I don't think we even had kibble for him. I can't remember if Trish gave us any of his or not. Anyway - his first meal with us was raw.

Same with Kaynya. And they haven't looked back since.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We phased out the kibble to a raw diet after we brought the boys home. We didn't have much kibble anyways so we did kibble at night and Raw in the morning so we could monitor them during the day. We didn't do one protein source we did chicken, deer and rabbit. Then we branched out to add beef and turkey. We still skin the chicken.
Each dog is different and sometimes you do have to play it safe with only one protein.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI'm bad - I know. I AM working on getting the site back up ... really I am!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, you're not bad... I just keep hearing so much about what a great resource it is around here, I'm SO curious!

Thanks for the advice! We're going to switch cold turkey (cold chicken, actually) this week. I'm really excited to see the effects (and to check her







).


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMaceWe phased out the kibble to a raw diet after we brought the boys home. We didn't have much kibble anyways so we did kibble at night and Raw in the morning so we could monitor them during the day. We didn't do one protein source we did chicken, deer and rabbit. Then we branched out to add beef and turkey. We still skin the chicken.
> Each dog is different and sometimes you do have to play it safe with only one protein.


I'm looking forward to seeing what does and does not work for Juno! It's going to be cool to be so much more directly involved with her health and nutrition. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------

